# Anyone would think its hard (car insurance)



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

well think it must be silly season for car insurance co's

Firstly Moreth>n renewal came through the door at £562.66 Up from £315 ish last year fair enough i changed my car but they didn't increase the premium when i did......

Did a fresh online quote using the same details and it came back close to £160 cheaper 

(so much for loyalty)


Tried Adrian flux and my little punto must think its a farrari at £755

tried Sky and got asked the strangest of questions "Does your father actually drive the car or are you just putting him on to fetch the price down" Hello im a 27 year old male still living at home and he uses it to pop to the shops, I use it daily to get to work........ I can understand the issue with a 17 year old new driver  who came just under Flux £650 

Tried Chris Knott who's biggest concern was where i had heard about them so the forum i got their number off gets their commission. If i dont name one (i got their number off Google) as such i wouldn't get a discount...... :lol: (not competative no business  ) (never even got a price) 


only got a few mods And so far one of the ones that do not do comparison websites is out on top who dont care about my mods (i have rung them to confirm)


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

andy monty said:


> tried Sky and got asked the strangest of questions "Does your father actually drive the car or are you just putting him on to fetch the price down" Hello im a 27 year old male still living at home and he uses it to pop to the shops, I use it daily to get to work........ I can understand the issue with a 17 year old new driver  who came just under Flux £650


We ask this question as we find that a lot of people add parents/grandparents/friends/relatives/dogs as named drivers to try and bring the price down. This practice does not make a blind bit of difference with us, we ask this question above to save your time and ours when going through a quotation.

Thanks

Ollie
Sky Insurance


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

andy monty said:


> Tried Chris Knott who's biggest concern was where i had heard about them so the forum i got their number off gets their commission. If i dont name one (i got their number off Google) as such i wouldn't get a discount......


I'm not sure why is that an issue? They are trying to seek out genuine car club members. It's a simple question which should have a simple answer.


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

id be interersted upon reading the tagline on your (skyinsurances) avatar "best price"...................... is that best price you do or will you beat another persons quote to become the best price to get the business as my renewals due soon


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

who45 said:


> id be interersted upon reading the tagline on your (skyinsurances) avatar "best price"...................... is that best price you do or will you beat another persons quote to become the best price to get the business as my renewals due soon


Hi,

we offer 'our' best price via our underwriters but that doesn't mean we can beat every other UK insurer. If we provide a quotation which at the time is competitive but is later beaten by another insurer, we are happy to have another look at it and refer back to our underwriters.

Thanks


----------



## hutchingsp (Apr 15, 2006)

skyinsurance said:


> We ask this question as we find that a lot of people add parents/grandparents/friends/relatives/dogs as named drivers to try and bring the price down. This practice does not make a blind bit of difference with us, we ask this question above to save your time and ours when going through a quotation.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, given that I'm in my thirties, do you know why adding my Mum to a quote should knock quite a bit off of a quote with some insurers?

She's been driving since year dot, clean license and everything, she'd never drive my car.

I seem a little old to need mummy's help insuring a car!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

skyinsurance said:


> We ask this question as we find that a lot of people add parents/grandparents/friends/relatives/dogs as named drivers to try and bring the price down. This practice does not make a blind bit of difference with us, we ask this question above to save your time and ours when going through a quotation.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


ah right i see now just couldn't understand the point of the question unless i was fronting for my old man 



skyinsurance said:


> I'm not sure why is that an issue? They are trying to seek out genuine car club members. It's a simple question which should have a simple answer.


unless your a member of several forums each affiliated with them...

They pulled up "my" details from a past quotation..... got down the list and had me as married to my mother turns out they were using a quotation that my Dad had got a few years ago :wall: and as they only store the first letter of your first name there was a mix up



hutchingsp said:


> Out of curiosity, given that I'm in my thirties, do you know why adding my Mum to a quote should knock quite a bit off of a quote with some insurers?
> 
> She's been driving since year dot, clean license and everything, she'd never drive my car.
> 
> I seem a little old to need mummy's help insuring a car!


Give it a few years your mum will try adding you to bring her Quote down :lol:


----------



## sgwilliams187 (Jun 13, 2011)

the reason why adding different drivers can bring the price down is that each drivers profile is rated differently depending on job,ages,driving experience, claim and conviction history, with certain policy profiles by adding a different driver to the policy the system will need to look at the policy a bit differently, for example, with just one driver on the policy the system rates upon you driving the vehicle 100% of the time, add a driver the system needs to take in to consideration that there is a chance you wont be driving all the time, hence why with some companies if a 17 year old adds mum or dad to the policies it can make a heck of a difference.

its a bit more in depth for the official answer but thats the answer in a nut shell


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

Car insurance quotes, one of the biggest cons going. Only actually beaten by the 'replacement car' and accident management companies scam. Disgraceful.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Don't get me started on hire car co's tried billing my mum as the car she returned was "filthy" strange as I was just drying it off when they came to collect it after giving it a nice APC wash and rinse. The fact their representative who collected the car had to drive it 30 miles back to the depot on wet roads might have had something to do with it 



That and I was chased by my mates insurance co's ambulance chasing personal injury specialist when I was a passenger in his van when we got hit.... I had no injuries but they wouldn't take no for an answer


----------

